# Rückruf für RR und Bestätigung für Made in Taiwan



## Catsoft (17. Oktober 2007)

Ein Rückruf für einen Joghurtbecher:

http://www.bikes.com/news/articles.aspx?lang=en&id=215

Man beachte der Herstellungsort!


----------



## subdiver (18. Oktober 2007)

"Made in Taiwan" für ein Rocky wäre für mich ein absolutes KO-Kriterium


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (18. Oktober 2007)

Also, bei aller Enttäuschung meinerseits dass die neuen ALU Rockies aus TaiWang sind - bei den Carbon Bikes hat doch bitte nie Jemand was anderes gedacht / gehofft, oder?!
Selbst Intense gibt unumwunden zu dass ihre Carbon Rennräder aus Asien sind. Das ist schon okay, weil dies auch einfach können. Und was die Kosten für Carbon Formen usw. in den USA kosten weiss wohl Cannondale ganz gut...
Das kann sich nichtmal Specialized leisten - geschweige den Rocky.


----------



## Catsoft (18. Oktober 2007)

Das die Carboteile aus Asien sind, war mir klar. Aber nun steht es da Schwarz auf Weiß.

Für die Aluhobel gibt es immer noch keine offizelle Aussage... Nur Hinweise und Vermutungen.


----------



## subdiver (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich hatte mal gehört oder gelesen, dass nur noch die Fully- und Stahlrahmen 
in Canada gefertigt werden, der Rest in Taiwan  

Ein Taiwanrahmen mag ja genau so gut oder schlecht wie einer 
aus Canada sein, aber das passt für mich einfach nicht mit 
dem Premium- und Kultanspruch von RM zusammen.


----------



## bestmove (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab nen 07er Slayer Rahmen wo zwar der "Fingerabdruck-Aufkleber" vorhanden ist aber der "Schweißer-Aufkleber" fehlt. Die Schweißnähte sind lang nicht so sauber wie die an meinem SXC Frame (mit Schweißer Signatur). Da kommen mir Bedenken über den Herstellungsort ...


----------



## Catsoft (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich wollte jetzt aber nicht das alte Thema wieder Aufkochen. Sollt einfach ne Info sein ...


----------



## Stromberg_fan (18. Oktober 2007)

Made in Taiwan heißt noch lange nicht schelchtes. Die besten Schweißer kommen sowieso von dort (Schiffsbau) also haste du kann Qualitätsverlust. Selbst Cannondale stellen nur noch einige wenige Rahmen in den USA her. Der einzige unterschied liegt dann bei der Garantie.


----------



## decolocsta (18. Oktober 2007)

Produktionsverlagerung nach Taiwan, schon die ersten Rückrufe, was sagt uns das?


----------



## subdiver (18. Oktober 2007)

Stromberg_fan schrieb:


> Made in Taiwan heißt noch lange nicht schelchtes. Die besten Schweißer kommen sowieso von dort (Schiffsbau) also haste du kann Qualitätsverlust. Selbst Cannondale stellen nur noch einige wenige Rahmen in den USA her. Der einzige unterschied liegt dann bei der Garantie.



Cannondale Alu-Rahmen werden in den USA und die Carbon-Rahmen in Taiwan gefertigt.

Wie schon geschrieben, "Made in Taiwan" ist sicherlich nicht schlechter,
nur passt es überhaupt nicht zu RM, meine Meinung.

Sonst könnte ich mir ja auch ein Cube, Steppenwolf, Canyon etc. 
für weniger Geld mit besserer Ausstattung kaufen 
Die sind auch nicht schlecht !


----------



## bestmove (18. Oktober 2007)

"Made in Taiwan" ist vielleicht nicht schlechter aber hier gehts, meiner Meinung nach, um eine klare, ehrliche Aussage gegenüber dem Kunden.

Die Qualität, das Image einer Marke und der Umgang mit dem Kunden stehen für mich an erster Stelle. Der Herstellungsort ist zweitrangig aber dennoch natürlich nicht unwichtig. Ich vermute man will seinen "Kultstatus" in Deutschland aufrecht erhalten und versucht den Kunden so lang wie möglich im Nebel stehen zu lassen, auch aus Angst vor evtl. Umsatzeinbußen?! Aber wenn man dann immer noch kanadische Preise nimmt, fühl ich mich verarscht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (18. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Info wegen des RR-Rahmens, muss sofort meinen Kumpel informieren!


----------



## Ani (19. Oktober 2007)

sehe ich wie subdiver und bestmove, made in taiwan ist keinesfalls schlechter, aber hersteller die offen damit umgehen, haben teilweise echt gute preis-leistungsverhältnisse...

kunden die bereit sind für ein handmade in germany, oder in dem fall eben handmade in canda rahmen mehr geld auszugeben, weil sie wissen, dass die produktionskosten da einfach höher sind und deswegen eben mehr gezahlt werden muss, auch wenn man mit dem rahmen hinterher auch nicht besser fährt, wollen dann aber halt nicht raten müssen, ob sie grad tatsächlich ein handmade in canada produkt gekauft haben, oder doch n made in taiwan, den sie beim anderen anbieter vielleicht 300 euro billiger hätten haben können :|

zwar gibt es bei rm ja dieses "handcrafted", aber erstens ist er ja nicht überall  da drauf, wo er sein laut hp sein sollte (siehe bestmoves slayer), außerdem heißt handcrafted ja erstmal nur handgefertigt und ist wiederum keine aussage zu made in canada.
das ärgerliche bei rm momentan finde ich nicht, dass sie teilweise in taiwan fertigen lassen, sondern dass es nicht klar ersichtlich ist welches bike jetzt wo gerfertigt wurde.

außerdem findet man auf der rm hp folgende aussage:
"Wir sind in British Columbia verwurzelt Seit 1981 bauen wir unsere Bikes in Vancouver, British Columbia (Kanada). Wir sind stolz darauf. Beim Biken in den Bergen hier behält man einen klaren Kopf - deshalb entwickeln und bauen wir unsere Bikes nach wie vor selbst. Unsere gesamte Firma befindet sich untern einem Dach. Unser Versprechen: Qualität Wir entwerfen, entwickeln und fertigen unsere Bikes an einem Ort..."


----------



## BlackTrek (19. Oktober 2007)

Seh ich das richtig, es geht um ganze 45 Stück, die da betroffen sind? Das lohnt sich ja gar nicht nach Taiwan zu geben...


----------



## Catsoft (19. Oktober 2007)

Offensichtlich doch...


----------



## Nofaith (19. Oktober 2007)

Es betrifft soweit ich das von einem Bekannten erfahren habe wohl 45 Stück einer Charge. Es ist noch nicht klar, ob Bikes in Deutschland betroffen sind. Also mal abwarten, nicht alles wird so "heiss gegessen wie's gekocht wird"!

Das die RR aber nicht von RM selbst gefertigt werden wahr mir klar, dachte aber das Columbus in little Italy baut und nicht in TW. Nun frag ich mich schon wo mein SOLO AL50 herkommt.

@Ani: "Fertigen" heisst ja nicht das der Rahmen dort gebaut wird, darunter kann man auch die Endmontage verstehen. Alles eine Sache der Auslegung


----------



## bike-it-easy (18. November 2007)

Um den alten Thread nochmal auszugraben, nur um ihn dann endgültig zu beerdigen.
Auf meine Nachfrage bei BikeAction bezüglich des etwas verwirrenden "Rückrufs" auf der bikes.com Seite, hier die offizielle Antwort von Rocky Mountain, übermittelt durch den deutschen Importeur BikeAction:

...es gibt für die SOLO CR Rahmen keinen offiziellen Rückruf. In den USA ist eine Produktwarnung für die Größen 53cm und kleiner veranlasst worden. Alle anderen Rahmengrößen sind nicht betroffen....

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTsports (20. November 2007)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Um den alten Thread nochmal auszugraben, nur um ihn dann endgültig zu beerdigen.
> Auf meine Nachfrage bei BikeAction bezüglich des etwas verwirrenden "Rückrufs" auf der bikes.com Seite, hier die offizielle Antwort von Rocky Mountain, übermittelt durch den deutschen Importeur BikeAction:
> 
> ...es gibt für die SOLO CR Rahmen keinen offiziellen Rückruf. In den USA ist eine Produktwarnung für die Größen 53cm und kleiner veranlasst worden. Alle anderen Rahmengrößen sind nicht betroffen....
> ...






DANKE Sigi !
Besser hätte ich es auch nicht schreiben können.

@Nofaith
Du als Händler solltest doch eigentlich die Vorgehensweise kennen und Dich als erstes an der obersten Stelle in Deutschland erkundigen.  


Thema ist nun hoffentlich beendet !


----------

